# Euro TV Show featuring naked women (NSFW)



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Huffington Post: 'Blachman' TV Show Features Men Judging Naked Women's Bodies (NSFW)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

they had one that was good, naked news, they reported on some quality subjects...


----------

